# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  ♥-.♪¸ םـــُـِاםـثِـلــي أבـُــَـَــٍבُ¸♪.-♥

## صمت الحزن

؟


*




]{.. مَدْخـلْ~



توي عرفت ..! آن ( ـآلوفـىي) في هآ ـآلزمن جآهل
وآن الآخوه تصير اوراق~ محروقه ~
كآن الآمل فيك // ـآكبر من فرس صآاآهل 









كود:
[c=20]مًآ هٍيـے [c=58]¦..[/c] َ[[c=58]غَ[/c]]ـريبًـہْ منَ يذًمِّكـ ▪▫[a=58] يمًاشيكـے.[/a][c=58]!![/c][/c]

[c=20]لًكًنـ ▪▫ [[c=58]غَ[/c]]ـرًيبـهـ مِن يًمدًحَكـے [c=58]¦..[/c] [a=58].يذِمِّكـے.[/a] [c=58]؟![/c][/c]2-

كود:
[c=14]ڲلْ [[c=0][a=18] الـوفـَـا [/a][/c]] شفتـہ علًـﮯ ذاڭ الـرّصيفْ ذآڭ [c=18]الْمسَـــآ[/c]..[/c]

[c=14]ڲل [[c=0][a=18] الجٍ ـفـآ [/a][/c]] شفتـَہ علـﮯ نفسْ الْرصِيف نفس [c=18]المسَـآ[/c] ..!![/c]3-

كود:
[c=14]آسألگ ردي بـ [c=16]][[/c] أمــآنـہ[c=16] ][[/c] منْ ترگتينـيـے [a=16]ع ـشآنـہ[/a] ؟![/c=7]4-

كود:
[c=6]يَحْسبوًن[c=0][a=4] آلصّمتْ[/a][/c] مِثلْ أوّل [c=4]عَلآمَہ[/c] لـِ {.. [c=4]الرّضَـآ [/c]~![/c]

[c=6]يعْلم ..[c=4]الله[/c].. مَآسَڳتنـآ لَهآ[c=4] آلزمًـآن[/c] الآ {.. [c=0][a=4]قهَـرٍ [/a][/c]~..[/c]5-

كود:
[c=3]صِـ[[c=0][a=1] غْ [/a][/c]] ـيّـر.[c=1]~[/c] مِدلـّع وسْـهـآمـہ [c=1]{[/c]..[c=0][a=1] توجـعْ[/a][/c] ..[/c]

[c=3]تِـصوّب .[c=1]~[/c] [[c=0][a=1] قليبـِي [/a][/c]] .. منـّہ [c=1]وبـدّعْ[/c] ..[/c]6-

كود:
[c=1]يآمَـآ [c=4]جَرحُونـِي[/c] .. بَس [c=4]/[/c] مآكـِنَت { ..[c=4] آجْرَح[/c] ..!![/c]

[c=1]صَمتْـيِ علَى [c=4]جَرِحِي[/c] .. يسَــَ[c=4]/[/c]ـبْبِْ لهـُـمْ..~{ [c=4]جَرَحْ[/c] [/c]











كود:
[c=1]أِحبـّـِگ لْيـًن [c=3]يصْـفَعنيـﮯ[/c] [[c=3]غْ[/c]]ـلآگ بقسـوــہ [c=3]الأيــآمـْ[/c] ~[/c]

[c=1]و أِحِبـّـگ گـثرْ مَـآ أنْـزفً [c=3]وَلـَـہ[/c] لآ جَـآبـِگ[c=3] اْلطّـآرِيْــﮯ ..~[/c][/c]8-

كود:
[c=63]توي [c=49]عرفت ..! آن[/c] ( [c=0][a=49]ـآلوفـىي[/a][/c]) [c=49]في هآ ـآلزمن[/c] جآهل[/c]

[c=63]وآن الآخوـہ [c=49]تصير أورآق[/c]/.. [c=0][a=49]محروقـہ[/a][/c] ~ [/c]

كود:
[c=6]ْْ[c=7]{..[/c]گل الآعَـوآم [c=7]وآنَـا[/c] آشَوِفْ / [c=7] ـآلغدر[/c] و ـآتجاهل ~[/c]

[c=6]وآليَـومْ قـَطعتْ [c=7]{..[/c]حَبلْ ـآلود [c=7]وعروقـہ[/c] ../[/c]10-

كود:
[c=1][[c=4]غْ[/c]]ــرِيَبْـہ/ مَـآآتْ [a=4]بآلجَ ـلطـہ[/a=5]..وأنـَـآ أإأعْرِفـَہ {.. [c=4]بـِليـآ دَمْ[/c] ْ..~[/c]11-

كود:
[c=6]"..دآآم أنـَـآ.. [c=14]بعّينـَگ[/c]/ [c=0][a=6]حَقيـرٍهـْ[/a=14][/c] !![/c]

[c=6][c=14]أِ[[c=6]عْ[/c]]ــشِقـَگ[/c] يـَـآآ[c=0][a=6] أعَظـمْ[/a=14][/c] / حَـ,ـقـيرٍِ !![/c]12-

كود:
[c=6]•° llgـlـٍُם םـــٍُ‎ l[c=0][a=6]םـثِــlــي[/a=14][/c]l‎בـٍُُِـــٍِבُ •°[/c=14]




~ مخرج ..}



مثلي ـآحسب آن ـآلوفا ،! تسير بطروقه ’!
كل الأعوام وآنا آشوف ( ـآلغدر) و ـآتجاهل
وآليوم قطعت {حبل ـآلود وعروقه, ،







?
تحياتي
 صمت الحزن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توبيكاات حلووة* 
*يسلموو خيه ع النقل الرائع*
*ماننحرم الجديد*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ليلاس

*توبيكات حلوة كثيير ..*

*تسلمي خيتي ع الطرح ..*

*الله يعطيك العافية ..*

*ما نعدم جديدك ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووش على المجهوود الرووعهـ ..!* 
*مـآننح ـرم منك ..~*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلمو عللطرح..

::

بالتوفيق*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

تسلمي على الطرح

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلموووووووووو
شذى الزهراء &ليلاس&كبرياء &هدؤء الغرام &زهرة البنفسج
أسعدني تواجدكم في صفحتي
نورتوا الصفحه 
تحياتي
صموته

----------


## شوق الغوالي

*حلوو كثير يسلم ذوقك ياحلوه* 

*يعطيك ربي العافيه ودوامها* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صمت الحزن

*يسلمووووو
شوق الغوالي 
نورتي متصفحي 
تحياتي
صمت الحزن*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مره حلوووووووين

سلمت يدينك 

موفقه*

----------

